# Event mittels Frequenz bestimmen



## S_Liner (25 Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mal eine Frage. Einer unserer Maschinenhersteller hat da bei seinen Maschinen was gemacht, was ich so noch nicht gesehen habe.
Ich finde es irgendwie recht genial. 

Ich habe mal einen Plan (siehe Bild) gezeichnet um es verständlicher zu machen. 

Der Hersteller geht einfach auf seine Ausgänge, welche mit unterschiedlichen Frequenzen schalten. Da nun jeder Ausgang mit einer anderen Frequenz schaltet, zeihen sie den Draht von Ausgang 1 und verbinden damit die Klemme 3 der Schalter S1, S3 und S5. Ausgang 2 dann mit Schalter S2, S4 und S6. 

Wenn jetzt also Frequenz 1 über den Eingang Event 1 zurückkommt, wissen sie das es der Taster S1 gedrückt wird.
Wenn aber die Frequenz 2 über den Eingang Event 1 zurückkommt, wissen sie das der Taster S2 gedrückt wird.
Das Gleiche bei den restlichen Taster. 

Nun habe ich mal versucht das zu programmieren, aber es kommt immer der Punkt, wo sich Frequenzen überschneiden und somit nicht ganz klar definiert ist, welcher Taster nun das Signal bringt. In meiner Zeichnung habe ich das nur mal mit 6 Tastern und 2 Frequenzen gezeichnet. Unsere Maschine hat 8 Frequenzen und pro Frequenz 6 Events. 
Die Anlage hat aber eine Jetta Steuerung, daher kann ich da nicht reingucken und selbst nachschauen wie es programmiert ist. 


Aber es müsste ja mit einer Siemens Steuerung auch möglich sein oder? Wie würdet ihr das machen? Ich komme nicht über den Punkt das sich dann ab und zu mal eine Frequenz überschneidet.

Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (25 Juni 2020)

Die Idee ist uralt. Das ist ein Decodieren einer Tastenmatrix. Man macht es um Digitaleingänge zu sparen (man braucht viel weniger Eingänge als Tasten). Dafür nimmt man aber nicht zufällige "Ausgangsfrequenzen" sondern steuert die Spaltenausgänge reihum an - immer nur 1 Ausgang "gleichzeitig" aktiv. Damit nicht mehrere gleichzeitig gedrückte Tasten die Auswertung verfälschen setzt man noch Entkopplungsdioden.

Harald


----------



## S_Liner (25 Juni 2020)

​Hallo Harald, wiedermal vielen dank für deine Hilfe. 



> Die Idee ist uralt.


Also das schockiert mich jetzt zwar, aber ändert ja nichts daran das es eigentlich recht sinnvoll scheint. Warum sieht man sowas nicht öfters?

​


> Dafür nimmt man aber nicht zufällige "Ausgangsfrequenzen" sondern steuert die Spaltenausgänge reihum an - immer nur 1 Ausgang "gleichzeitig" aktiv.​



Ah ich verstehe, das erklärt natürlich meinen Fehler.



Gruß​


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 Juni 2020)

S_Liner schrieb:


> Warum sieht man sowas nicht öfters?


Vermutlich, weil zwar weniger I/Os verwendet werden, aber die Einsparung der Mehrkosten für weitere I/Os dafür eher nicht im Verhältnis zum schaltungstechnischen Mehraufwand stehen, zumal das Ganze Konstrukt ja auch industrietauglich sein muss. Außerdem erhöht sich der Aufwand bei der Fehlersuche nicht unerheblich.


----------



## MFreiberger (25 Juni 2020)

Moin,



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Vermutlich, weil zwar weniger I/Os verwendet werden, aber die Einsparung der Mehrkosten für weitere I/Os dafür eher nicht im Verhältnis zum schaltungstechnischen Mehraufwand stehen, zumal das Ganze Konstrukt ja auch industrietauglich sein muss. Außerdem erhöht sich der Aufwand bei der Fehlersuche nicht unerheblich.



...früher waren Eingangsbaugruppen im Verhältnis teuerer ... heute ist der externe Aufbau teurer...

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Heinileini (27 Juni 2020)

S_Liner schrieb:


> Ah ich verstehe, das erklärt natürlich meinen Fehler.


Und für den Fall, dass man ausnahmsweise doch mal auf zufällige Frequenzen angewiesen sein sollte, habe ich die Aufgabe mal als vorgezogene WeihnachtsKnobelei interpretiert und in LOGO simuliert:


Anhang anzeigen ZweiFrequenzen.lsc.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
 <===<<< nach dem Herunterladen '.pdf' entfernen!

Grosser Nachteil bei den "zufälligen Frequenzen" ist, dass die Momente, in denen die Signale ausgewertet werden können, sich ebenso "zufällig" über die Zeit verteilen.
Folglich sind die Zeiten, die vom Beginn bzw. vom Beenden des TastenDrucks bis zur eindeutigen Erkennung des neuen Zustandes vergehen, Gummi-artig variabel und somit eher Bediener-unfreundlich.

Warum Schaltungen mit sinnvoll gewählten Frequenzen und TastVerhältnissen nach der von Harald genannten Methode so selten angewendet werden?
Werden sie ja gar nicht. Nur eben bei den üblichen SPS-Anwendungen ist diese Methode eher selten zu finden.
Es geht ja darum, die Anzahl der nötigen Leitungen (z.B. IC-Pins) möglichst gering zu halten und dafür gibt es in der SPS-Technik die DP. Und als es die noch nicht gab, waren die ZyklusZeiten der SPS auch nicht sooo einladend kurz, dass man gerne eine TastenMatrix eingesetzt hätte. Vom Inbetriebnehmer- und Instandhalter-VerwirrungsPotenzial ganz zu schweigen. 

Edit: 
Und der Vorschlag einer Matrix hätte von den Softies kommen müssen und wäre von den Hardies nicht angenommen worden. 

PS:
In AWL z.B.:

```
X    Frequ1
      XN   Frequ1Pre
      =    Enabl1

      X    Frequ2
      XN   Frequ2Pre
      =    Enabl2

      U    Frequ1
      =    Frequ1Pre

      U    Frequ2
      =    Frequ2Pre

      U    Enabl1
      U    Enabl2
      U    Frequ1
      UN   Frequ2
      =    Valid1
      
      U    Enabl1
      U    Enabl2
      UN   Frequ1
      U    Frequ2
      =    Valid2

      U    Valid1
      U    Event1
      S    Taste1

      U    Valid1
      UN   Event1
      R    Taste1

      U    Valid2
      U    Event1
      S    Taste2

      U    Valid2
      UN   Event1
      R    Taste2

      U    Valid1
      U    Event2
      S    Taste3

      U    Valid1
      UN   Event2
      R    Taste3

      U    Valid2
      U    Event2
      S    Taste4

      U    Valid2
      UN   Event2
      R    Taste4

      U    Valid1
      U    Event3
      S    Taste5

      U    Valid1
      UN   Event3
      R    Taste5

      U    Valid2
      U    Event3
      S    Taste6

      U    Valid2
      UN   Event3
      R    Taste6
```


----------

